# British Respect/Commodore Buckley



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Back in 1980 while in my 12th week at Gravesend, I was given a weekend leave pass to visit my Dad on the British Respect at the Isle of Grain. At the time my Dad had just been made up to Bosun and my Sister had joined the British Loyalty as a first trip Deck Cadet. While I was onboard the BP Fleet News reporters were onboard doing an article on the fleet Commodore and when they heard of our family connection with BP, they did and article entitled "BP. A McGee Family Business"

While I was onboard I had my photograph taken with the Commodore and on the back of the photo is written "Commodore Buckley" I am trying to find out more about him and wonder if anyone can recall his first name. He had obviously been at sea for some years, not just because of his rank as he is wearing a number of WWII medal ribbons including the Atlantic Star, Italy Star & Burma Star campaigns.


----------



## HENNEGANOL (Apr 22, 2006)

Doug Buckley was master on the British Dragoon when she was converted for lightering. His opposite number was Jack Farret, whose name has also appeared on this site recently. I met them both when I sailed as relieving Chief on the Dragoon.

I understand that he eventually ended up out in Panama as a Pilot/Berthing master involved with lightering operations. I was informed that he had married a local girl and had at least one child by her.

His death was announced fairly recently in the BP Society news letter.

Gerry Taylor


----------



## Shiny (Mar 23, 2008)

I was on the Respect 1979-1980 as a GP3 - commodore Buckley was there then.
Afraid I don't have any history about him, but in "flag ship"/commodore mode: I remember there was a film shown onboard, of the Respect at the queen's silver jubilee Spithead review 1977.
Also, just realised I was on there New Years Eve 1979, I remember us all going up to the foc'sle at midnight, for the galley boy, as youngest on board, to ring in the new year somewhere in the gulf.
Happy New Year to all
Shiny


----------



## dbuckley (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello to Everyone!!
My Family and I feel very happy and proud and thank you all for the value information that you have given about my Dad.
Just to let you know, we are 4 brothers and sisters (2 girls and 2 boys: Yira 24, Karla 23, Daniel 21 and Douglas 20) with the same Panamanian girl...jajaja....I imagine that you all are surprised that he had so many kids.
Let me tell you, that He was the best Father ever and a Loving Husband that gave a good example to everyone till the end.
He died on may 24 of 2005, friends and family misses him very much and to be honest with you, we grew up listening so grate stories about all the years he worked for BP Company and all the special people he met. 
We will be glad to keep in touch with you all !

Yours Sincerely,
Buckley Family 
(Panama City)

(Email address removed as per site policy - see the *guidelines*)


----------

